
Sasha Gong’s Statement on suspended Twitter account - z3t1
https://spark.adobe.com/page/898hXASzohwLC/
======
csyszf
My father was one of those students(they call them survivors) at that square
in 1989, with Henan University. So I can clarify something happened in that
night and later decades. Base on his words, there's NO MASSACRE. He's a
totally discontent about CCP, but as he said, there was no massacre. But was
there blood? yes. "CCP is too treacherous," he said, "CCP deliberately
indulged the marchers, so once they go too far, once they became violent, and
CCP obtained enough excuses to consider this is a rebellion and began
suppressing them"

"Violent" he pointed here is that some marchers tortured and killed
soldiers(armed police). Maybe someone has seen those pictures, a burned body
be hanged at a bridge, and more similar violent happened before repression.
And my father thinks students were deluded, by the US(without evidence). So
the timeline is: students parade -> violent -> CCP repression. And again, no
massacre.

In that time, CCP had tried to debate that event with west media, but they
failed, badly, so after that, in decades they just simply censored all
information and chose to avoid any fight about that in public media.

The GFW in China mostly because of this.

-> about the "massacre", there is a video from the students' leader Hou Dejian. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSR9zgY1QgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSR9zgY1QgU) I like his word "Are we going to use lies to attack an enemy who lies?"

------
mc32
This is bad for these dissidents and bad for Twitter. For Twitter it’s bad in
two very bad ways. One it’s denying the right to free speech to Americans as
well as foreign nationals legally residing in the US. Two, they are either
utterly unprepared for the next election cycle, or their algorithmic bias was
exposed incidentally.

A bad day all around for both parties.

~~~
zimpenfish
> One it’s denying the right to free speech

Twitter is a non-Govermental entity; you have no 1A rights from them.

